# W95 FAT32 or W95 FAT32 (LBA)?

## fctk

hi,

stupid question... which is the difference between a W95 FAT32 (0b type) partition and a W95 FAT32 (LBA) (0c type) one?

which is the best type?

----------

## curtis119

in a nutshell, LBA supports disks larger than 512 MB. The older type doesn't.

----------

